# Help!! Mildly loose joints at 8 weeks??



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi!

My new puppy Mimi went to the vet today for her checkup with the breeder and the vet said she has mildly loose joints but not to be alarmed as its common in puppies and usually goes away when they are a year old (bones are done growing and forming). 

Does anyone have experience with this? Should I be worried?

Jennifer said I am more than welcome to call the vet and have her explain it, which I did but had to leave a message as she was in surgery. 
I also spoke to my friend who owns a holistic dog boutique and she said she may outgrow it but if she doesn't it won't be major issue for her bc she's going to be so small and we can give her supplements after she turns one. 

I have also read that checking joints on a puppy this young is kinda pointless bc they are so young and wobbly at this age. Also, Mimi is the runt of her litter, and she's really small boned. 

Thanks in advance!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Just from my own personal experience I know that their joints are super flexible at that age so I imagine it would be really hard to tell what they will be like as an adult.

Chloe was dropped by a family member from about waist height when she was 12 weeks old and her hind leg was clearly dislocated just to look at it but by the time we made the 20 minute trip to the vet it had gone back in by its self and she was walking fine 3 days later once the swelling and bruising had gone down. The vet said such a recovery is not unusual in a young puppy because their bones and joints are so soft and flexible.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

OzChi said:


> Chloe was dropped by a family member from about waist height when she was 12 weeks old


Yikes, what a catastrophe, you would've been demented with fear & worry - I just couldn't imagine myself in that situation. Cool as a cucumber in bushfires, floods, but animals in pain, I turn into a demon child!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oops I got so carried away thinking about Chloe, I forgot what the thread was lmao.

Zorana, so long as you give food that does not cause her to grow too quickly you'll should be home & hosed. So many people make the mistake of piling in the calcium, vitamins & minerals to pups and that is a road to absolute disaster, especially with large breeds.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

OzChi said:


> Just from my own personal experience I know that their joints are super flexible at that age so I imagine it would be really hard to tell what they will be like as an adult.
> 
> Chloe was dropped by a family member from about waist height when she was 12 weeks old and her hind leg was clearly dislocated just to look at it but by the time we made the 20 minute trip to the vet it had gone back in by its self and she was walking fine 3 days later once the swelling and bruising had gone down. The vet said such a recovery is not unusual in a young puppy because their bones and joints are so soft and flexible.


Oh my! I'm so sorry to hear that! I would have completely lost it (like I did when Lola had a seizure as a pup and had to be rushed to doggie er). But I'm so glad she recovered so quickly! Thanks for sharing your experience with me! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Oops I got so carried away thinking about Chloe, I forgot what the thread was lmao.
> 
> Zorana, so long as you give food that does not cause her to grow too quickly you'll should be home & hosed. So many people make the mistake of piling in the calcium, vitamins & minerals to pups and that is a road to absolute disaster, especially with large breeds.


I sure hope so! I'm really nervous now but my friend Leslie said the same thing, keep feeding Fromm and we can add supplements later on. I'm ready for whatever happens, I'm so in love at this point, I'm 36 hrs away from leaving to pick her up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

No advice hun. Never experienced this. Hope all is well with your sweet little Angel!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Loose joints would worry me personally. Let's say they stay loose and end up
causing stiffness, inflammation or even pain...would this make a difference in
your decision, to get a pup that possibly might need daily supplements or
perhaps even surgery down the line? I'm no vet I can't answer how it'll turn 
out, but of course I hope for the best for you & her. Do you think there is a 
way you can get an opinion from your own vet before buying? Either way, 
would it make a difference in your decision?...that's the question. You seem 
very set on this little pup.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have mixed feelings about this. Toby had loose joints at at age, and they are super tight now. But looking back, I may have taken a risk. Especially since Rocky has LP and they have the same sire. I don't know if they are related though. 

With Toby, by the time he got neutered at 6 months his joints were fine. I don't really have advice to offer, I think it comes down to how much you trust the breeder and her genetics. And whether you're willing to take that risk, even if it is teeny tiny. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Loose joints would worry me personally. Let's say they stay loose and end up
> causing stiffness, inflammation or even pain...would this make a difference in
> your decision, to get a pup that possibly might need daily supplements or
> perhaps even surgery down the line? I'm no vet I can't answer how it'll turn
> ...


I can't take her to see my vet before purchasing bc the breeder is almost 6 hrs away. I did talk to a doggie chiropractor (Dan) who is a good friend of Leslie's. he also agrees it should resolve, and if it doesn't, she may need supplements and I already feed great food (so to continue that). He also said due to her small size, she shouldn't have a poor quality of life or require surgery. Also to walk her regularly. 
I don't want Mimi to have poor quality of life or to be in any kind of pain. However, if she does need surgery, I am definitely prepared to take care of her from a financial and emotional stand point where as someone else may not be. 
I love my breeder and wouldn't want a puppy from anyone else. When I asked Leslie and Dan if I should just wait and bring home another puppy one day, they both said no. They said it's not that serious. 
I tried doing research and kept seeing the same thing, this is very common in puppies. I am really happy Jennifer was honest w me and told be about it bc I have a feeling most breeders wouldn't tell people. 

Thanks for your advice love!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sounds like a plan then! She's a lucky pup to have you as her mama, you know
that? I wish you girls so many happy years together, hope those little joints
won't cause any problems.(knocking on wood for you) You are getting her
Saturday afternoon?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> I have mixed feelings about this. Toby had loose joints at at age, and they are super tight now. But looking back, I may have taken a risk. Especially since Rocky has LP and they have the same sire. I don't know if they are related though.
> 
> With Toby, by the time he got neutered at 6 months his joints were fine. I don't really have advice to offer, I think it comes down to how much you trust the breeder and her genetics. And whether you're willing to take that risk, even if it is teeny tiny.
> 
> ...


Did your breeder tell you about it or did you find out after the fact. Jennifer told me this has only happened one other time with a pup she has from different parents and he outgrew it just like Toby. It's not that I can't find another puppy, I don't want to find another breeder bc I really like this one! I can't give up on Mimi, I think she will outgrow it too! I would hate to pass on her and have someone take her home to find out she's fine later down the line. Also, I would hate for her to need surgery or supplements and her new owner to not give her them or maybe not be able to afford the surgery. I know I can give her a good home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I also wanted to add that I really think you've found a good breeder. Too bad she is not going to be breeding anymore. It would have been easy for her to conceal this from you. Her honesty is great. 

And I think you are making the right decision and you've really thought it out. I can't wait for her to go home!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think whatever the outcome, and it sounds like you've found out it isn't 'serious,' that you can provide whatever care for the issue should it arise. It personally wouldn't change my mind in getting her at all.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Sounds like a plan then! She's a lucky pup to have you as her mama, you know
> that? I wish you girls so many happy years together, hope those little joints
> won't cause any problems.(knocking on wood for you) You are getting her
> Saturday afternoon?


Thanks boo! I'm knocking on wood too!! Lots of wood! Yes! I am leaving at 6, hoping to be there by noon. I will call my vet tomorrow and get her opinion on the situation too. 
Xoxoxo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with Ash 100%!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> I also wanted to add that I really think you've found a good breeder. Too bad she is not going to be breeding anymore. It would have been easy for her to conceal this from you. Her honesty is great.
> 
> And I think you are making the right decision and you've really thought it out. I can't wait for her to go home!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Ash! I appreciate her honesty too! I am really hoping for the best and I was devastated when I she told me initially but now I feel better after talking to Leslie and Dan. I will call my vet tomorrow too just for a third opinion. Thanks again for being here for me!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks boo! I'm knocking on wood too!! Lots of wood! Yes! I am leaving at 6, hoping to be there by noon. I will call my vet tomorrow and get her opinion on the situation too.
> Xoxoxo
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Sounds good!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> I think whatever the outcome, and it sounds like you've found out it isn't 'serious,' that you can provide whatever care for the issue should it arise. It personally wouldn't change my mind in getting her at all.


Thank you T for your support! It means a lot, I wasn't expecting this but I just want to provide her w a good home no matter what she needs. Praying it doesn't back fire on me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Sounds good!


Thanks again for your input!! Ur such a great friend!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Did your breeder tell you about it or did you find out after the fact. Jennifer told me this has only happened one other time with a pup she has from different parents and he outgrew it just like Toby. It's not that I can't find another puppy, I don't want to find another breeder bc I really like this one! I can't give up on Mimi, I think she will outgrow it too! I would hate to pass on her and have someone take her home to find out she's fine later down the line. Also, I would hate for her to need surgery or supplements and her new owner to not give her them or maybe not be able to afford the surgery. I know I can give her a good home.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My breeder told me. I knew there was a risk and took it. It paid off big time! I have a 100% happy, healthy little man!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank you T for your support! It means a lot, I wasn't expecting this but I just want to provide her w a good home no matter what she needs. Praying it doesn't back fire on me!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You're very welcome!! It's natural to worry. But I bet it all resolves in time. She belongs with you, that is clear. She couldn't be coming to a better home. I don't know you, but from your posts it's clear that you are an awesome, loving, caring, giving Mom to your fur kids. As you mentioned, should she need surgery down the line, you are well prepared for it. Someone else might not be. Go get your Angel, try not to worry. Easier said than done, I know. But I'm betting on a positive outcome. Sending thoughts and prayers. Can't wait to see tons of pics of your new little button.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I took Lexie knowing she had a hernia that may or may not require surgery. She's 6, and no problems to this day. It'll all be fine.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

TLI said:


> You're very welcome!! It's natural to worry. But I bet it all resolves in time. She belongs with you, that is clear. She couldn't be coming to a better home. I don't know you, but from your posts it's clear that you are an awesome, loving, caring, giving Mom to your fur kids. As you mentioned, should she need surgery down the line, you are well prepared for it. Someone else might not be. Go get your Angel, try not to worry. Easier said than done, I know. But I'm betting on a positive outcome. Sending thoughts and prayers. Can't wait to see tons of pics of your new little button.



+100! :thumbright: :thumbright:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks again for your input!! Ur such a great friend!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Kissy kissy! Muah! 


Honestly girl, no matter what we should always be prepared for these things,
you can have a perfectly healthy pup and one day woops a problem! You know
I take in the wounded, the sickly, the neglected, the abused, so my mentality 
is to always have a plan. And I suggest that to everyone, not just those who
rescue or adopt. It's my job to ask you if you are ready for the "what if" and
it's your job to tell me "Of course!". Your heart made this decision, but your
brain ensured you are ready...so no need to stress. You got this.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> You're very welcome!! It's natural to worry. But I bet it all resolves in time. She belongs with you, that is clear. She couldn't be coming to a better home. I don't know you, but from your posts it's clear that you are an awesome, loving, caring, giving Mom to your fur kids. As you mentioned, should she need surgery down the line, you are well prepared for it. Someone else might not be. Go get your Angel, try not to worry. Easier said than done, I know. But I'm betting on a positive outcome. Sending thoughts and prayer. Can't wait to see tons of pics of your new little button.


Awwww thank you, you're so sweet! Tomorrow is the big day!! I have a million things to do today including work so I'm hoping I can keep my excitement down to get some sleep tonight! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> I took Lexie knowing she had a hernia that may or may not require surgery. She's 6, and no problems to this day. It'll all be fine.


Really?? I fell in love with a puppy once who had a hernia and a cherry eye, but I was a student so at that time I would not have been able to take care of him if he needed surgery. 
That's great to hear Lexie never had issues! Must be all that love she gets from her mommy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Kissy kissy! Muah!
> 
> 
> Honestly girl, no matter what we should always be prepared for these things,
> ...


And that's what Jennifer said too. She said some puppies have great joints when they are young and develop LP (never any of hers) and others have loose joints as babies and no problems later so we will see what happens, but either way I cannot wait til tomorrow! Mwa Mwa Mwa. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> My breeder told me. I knew there was a risk and took it. It paid off big time! I have a 100% happy, healthy little man!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


That's great she told you too! It definitely paid off bc Toby is such a little hunk, a healthy hunk!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Love I just saw this and haven't read the replies yet, but you love this puppy and I know you won't change your mind about her.
The way I see it no matter what happens she'll have you and you'll have her, what better chi mommy than you to take care of her and give her a happy puppy life?
I will be thinking about you and hope everything goes well. Drive safe and please tell us know everything went well when you arrive home just a little post "we are home" will be more than enough


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear that there's something to worry about but it sounds like its not too bad. When Willow fell down the stairs the vet said she didn't hurt anything because she was so small and flexible. He said an older or bigger puppy probably would hae broke something so since she's small and young I would imagine she's more likely to be flexible anyway. Good luck picking her up, I hope the drive goes well xox


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

TLI said:


> I took Lexie knowing she had a hernia that may or may not require surgery. She's 6, and no problems to this day. It'll all be fine.


Odie had a hernia as well, but it showed up shortly after we brought her home I believe. If I would have known about it, I still would have bought her. 

Can't wait to see little Mimi! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Really?? I fell in love with a puppy once who had a hernia and a cherry eye, but I was a student so at that time I would not have been able to take care of him if he needed surgery.
> That's great to hear Lexie never had issues! Must be all that love she gets from her mommy!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





KrystalLeigh said:


> Odie had a hernia as well, but it showed up shortly after we brought her home I believe. If I would have known about it, I still would have bought her.
> 
> Can't wait to see little Mimi!
> 
> ...


It was a small hernia. Most likely from Mom chewing the umbilical cord to close. They said sometime it gets worse and requires surgery, and other times can heal on its own. I had to sign saying I was aware of it, and the possibility of it worsening. I was in love with her at first sight, and knew I was able to handle the cost of surgery and her care. So we went home, said a lil prayer, had my vet check her over, and 6 years later its still no worse. 

Zorana, I love hearing stories about people making responsible choices. It just goes to prove even more that you put the pups well being first. Just all the more reason that you are the perfect Mommy for Mimi. Hoping to see pic overload of her homecoming. She's a lucky little girl. :love5:

Krystal, I think things happen for a reason. Odie is also a very lucky little girl to have you as her Mommy. :daisy:

Come on Saturday! We are waiting to see this new little doll baby!! I bet you don't sleep a wink tonight. So exciting!!!


----------

